# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Dua nje ndihme per nje prezentim..

## Nice_Boy

Dua nje ndihme te vogel dhe nje pllakat per presentim .. per ne Deutsch.. nje teme qe un dua ta marr dua te jete.. per "Abortin" si i heqin femijet .. dhe nje video qe  e kishte bere .. me duket ne youtube ekam pa si nje nene don me heq femijen .. nqs sjam gabim... e kishte ba nje nene qe para lindjes.. e donte ta heqte femijen..

Ose nqs e dini nje tem te till ne Internet ose me sugjeroni cfar te bej .. mund ta beni ne gjuhen shqipe e un do ta perkthej ne Gjermanisht se me duhet per te marten per presentim ne testim me goj ne Gjuh Gjermane.

p.s Duhet te kete edhe foto ne lidhje me te.. do te thot foto dhe text.

niemand

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Dua nje ndihme te vogel dhe nje pllakat per presentim .. per ne Deutsch.. nje teme qe un dua ta marr dua te jete.. per "Abortin" si i heqin femijet .. dhe nje video qe  e kishte bere .. me duket ne youtube ekam pa si nje nene don me heq femijen .. nqs sjam gabim... e kishte ba nje nene qe para lindjes.. e donte ta heqte femijen..
> 
> Ose nqs e dini nje tem te till ne Internet ose me sugjeroni cfar te bej .. mund ta beni ne gjuhen shqipe e un do ta perkthej ne Gjermanisht se me duhet per te marten per presentim ne testim me goj ne Gjuh Gjermane.
> 
> p.s Duhet te kete edhe foto ne lidhje me te.. do te thot foto dhe text.
> 
> niemand



hahhahaha, ne menyre urdherore, kerkon ky ndihme...
po kqyr o njeri, ne google apo youtube, nje prej filmave me interesant eshte filmi dokumentar, qe fitoi ne vitin e kaluar ne KAN' palmen e Art, nuk po me kujtohet emri i tij.

gjeje, ne sajtin e shperblimeve te KAN, pastaj gjeje filmin dhe beje prezanitmmin.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Per fjal .. jam u mbushur ... du ndihme.. e kjo nuk ishte ajo qe un kerkova.. por siqoft e kam marr ndihmen ne privat nga dikush tjeter dhe i falemnderohem.

niemand

----------

